# Networking Professional - 2281 or 2147?



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am an EC engineer with experience of 7 years in computer networking domain.

When I see NOC list, I am getting confused about category I should apply under -

2281 - Computer network technicians
2147 - Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers)

Network Engineer designation comes under 2147 category but this category is not included in 2014 NOC list.
In terms of roles & responsibilities, I am matching both of them up to some extent.

Can I apply under 2281 category in this situation? or is there any possibility of getting rejected - saying it should be under 2147?

Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Deepmanku (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello,
I have applied under 2281 on 12June.
Still waiting the decision...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the best match in job description (and not only title)?
(and I know it's hard to answer '2147' when you want to migrate to Canada ;-) ).

Have you had your credentials checked yet and past the IELTS test?


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Deep,

Are you also having experience in field of networking? 
Did you also face the same kind of situation what I mentioned in this post?

Hi EVHB,

That's true.. Difficult to say 2147.. 

But I am really not so sure which is more closer.. as very less description is given for network engg. position under 2147 category and that's also quite abstract.

Basically.. my experience include working on network devices for the customers.. so really confused.. (

I am trying to get skill set matching 2281 category more and more. Do you think it will make my application strong to apply under 2281?

I am done with ECA and waiting for IELTS result.

Thanks.


----------



## Deepmanku (Jul 14, 2013)

hi jacks12
I am having diploma so i can not apply uner 2174

That's occupation require Degree level Study means A category.

So i have no choice other than 2281


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Deep,

Thanks for the reply. Wish you all d best..!!!


----------

